# only 2 returned?



## Minus (Apr 6, 2001)

two days ago 11 went for their first real flight since i,ve had them.It was mid afternoon they flew together for over an hour,but they did not return to roost







24 hours later 2 returned, i can still see the odd one flying nearby.I'm a little worried.Whats the longest you've waited for ur birds to come in?


----------



## billyhill (Mar 11, 2001)

Hi, this afternoon, I let one of my birds go only a half mile from home, and as far as I know, it took him 2 hours to get home.

------------------
~~~John W. a.k.a. billyhill~~~


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

It is nesting season and the business of making little pigeons is a top priority now.
200-million years of instinct is difficult to suppress (a "Judyism").

Hang in there Minus! I'll rattle a few cages and see if we can get you some answers from other experienced loftmasters.

You can bet the pigeons know where home is. I think Carl and Walt's advice of a predictable routine should continue, with a good meal waiting and a place at the table. 

What about a bath?

--Ray


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Hi, Minus!

The following is offered by Marsha:

Ray, if your friend's pigeons weren't "homed" to his loft, they may
have flown too far to find their way back ... or they may have headed
in the direction of their original home if they were previously
allowed freedom at that location. It would be a good idea for him to
contact the breeder to see if any of the pigeons have returned there. 
It's also possible that they may return to your friend's loft after a
few hungry days on the road.

Marsha


----------



## Minus (Apr 6, 2001)

yes this is probably true with some of the birds.I got them from my uncle who lives approx 100miles from here. So far 6 out of 11 have returned after 36 hours.2 in to roost, 4 sitting on the loft roof.


----------



## Minus (Apr 6, 2001)

6 in








one has flown 120 mile back to my uncle he found that very amusing.


----------



## peter (Oct 22, 2001)

Hey minusif these are American homer pigeons they might go home I used to have some top quality racers from texax i live in wyoming the guy in texax had raced them in long races for about 3 years I keep them for 2 years and breed them then i decided that i was no longer going to keep prisoners i let them out and they went straight to his house. Your best bet is to raise some babies off of them and race those when training average 60 miles per hour then let your parents out after breeding season that way if they don't come back you still have thier young. 

------------------
peter


----------



## peter (Oct 22, 2001)

Hey minus
I was reading another site and you welcomed a new member saying that you had only had your birds for three weeks that would be the reason that only a few came back racers need to be keep for 2-3 months before letting losse that is if they have never raced before. rollers need to be keep for three weeks before letting lose.


----------



## peter (Oct 22, 2001)

What kind of birds do you have.


----------



## Minus (Apr 6, 2001)

blue bars and meally


----------



## peter (Oct 22, 2001)

Are they racers rollers fantails what kind of breed are they?


----------



## Minus (Apr 6, 2001)

racers


----------



## peter (Oct 22, 2001)

Hey minus
I am sorry but i think i have some bad news for you. Your birds proably won't come back. A young racer that has never flown for any one else will take two months to keep. An old bird that has never flown for any one else(just sat on eggs) you will have to keep for three months. 
If the birds have ever flown for someone else it will be almost impossible to keep them even after a ear or two. 

------------------
peter


----------



## peter (Oct 22, 2001)

Sorry after a year or two.


----------



## Minus (Apr 6, 2001)

6 have returned 3 flew 120 mile back to my uncles loft 4 still out


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

Minus:

Often, we learn by doing. It's not your fault. 

If the history of pigeons shows us anything, it's that we can always begin again.

Thanks, Peter.

--Ray


----------



## Vwj Tsaab (Mar 8, 2001)

Hi Minus, 

I'm sorry to hear about your pigeons. I just want to tell you something; I bought 3 racers (1 flew away, one died) and there was only one left. I kept him for almost one month(about 3 days till one month). And he know my home very well. (He has never flew before too). I just think that it depends on the racers ability to remember their home. Well good luck with your pigeons coming back!

------------------
Vue Chang


----------



## Minus (Apr 6, 2001)

thanx everyone
hey i'm not that sad i'm just happy some came back i'm still learning and thats fine i'll be happier when some start breeding its autumn here in oz there just got over there malt my uncle is a mad breeder and racer man he told me what would probably happen if i let them out but i just wanted to see them babies fly the six that have come back i let out regularly now and they come back everytime so far my uncle and i have a race coming up where the birds from around 15 clubs take there birds to and island approx 280 mile from here my uncle has a grizzle that will kick arse fingers crossed this race is about 2 months away its gonna be so cool


----------

